# Pictures of VG Shark Fin?



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey wbwing,

Try this link, shows the installation and the final look....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3421-vg-shark-fin-antenna-install-pics.html

Hope this helps!


----------

